# Ear hematoma AGAIN



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a veteran ear hematoma recoverer :

What type of procedure did Kailey have the first time? You say removed, what does that mean?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, unfortunately sometimes they recur. Hope she heals well the second time around!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

When I meant "removed", I mean that Kailey had surgery. And now I found another one in her other ear. Will this every end?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and Kailey have to go through this. Poor puppy. Wishing her an easy 'fix'. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

So it's the other ear now? Well, then, hopefully after the second surgery both of her ears will have enough scar tissue to prevent this from happening again. In your original post it sounded like it happened again in the same ear (which does sometimes happen and is terribly frustrating!).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has had hematomas in both ears too, and this last time twice in one ear. 

Her first hematoma was treated by a different vet, that ear has a lot of scar tissue now and the hematoma hasn't returned.

Her other ear has had two treatments (including quilting) but less scar tissue -- I'm hoping there's enough there to keep the hematoma from coming back. I am kind of nervous. I won't let her go in the water because that makes her shake her head more and I'm not sure she's ready for that yet.

The good news is ... yes, I believe it does end


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie had surgery for a ear hematoma, it came back (same ear) but not as bad. Since she was a senior, probably 12 y.o. at the time, we chose to leave it alone since she didn't seem to be in pain. The blood finally was absorbed on it's own.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kailey went to the vet yesterday and they took a look at both ears. Instead of surgery, they drained both of the ear hematomas and added some ear medications which I have to put in both of her ears.

She is good as new!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you know they make head wraps (snoods) for dogs specifically for ear hematomas? Keeps their ears from shaking so much. 

DogLeggs Ear Hematoma Snood


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Irish Setter got one when he was about 10 1/2. My vet tried to "{syphon" all the stuff out, but dubted that would work. But due to Boots age he didn't want to put him under unless he had to. Well, the ear filled back up in a few days and Rickey had to do the surgery.Boots neer had anothe problem and I lost him to bone cancer at 12 1/2 July 9, l997. 
My DIL;s lab mix had one in one ear, had the surgery, developed one in other ear a few months later, had surgery and never had another problem. Good luck and I hope this will be the end of them for your sweet girlo.


----------

